# 69-73 Sears Rally 5 speed



## cjbenson (Aug 12, 2010)

I am thinking of customizing my sears 5 speed. I want to extend the forks, change the seat and handle bars at minimum. thoughts????

Hopefully the pic comes through.


----------



## hoopty388 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm going to post some pics of my bikes this week. I have an old sears(or monkey ward) that I did as a muscle bike. I will post a link to it when I get them up. it has a chain sprocket that is like 12".


----------

